# Starting 524 SWE 24



## mborkow31 (Jan 21, 2016)

Just purchased the 524 SWE 24.

I'm unable to start the engine. Throttle set to fast. Choke engaged. Primed the engine. Unit shipped with oil, came fully assembled, added gas. I tried both manual start and electric start.

I feel like there's an obvious step I'm missing. Any suggestions for a beginner?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

mborkow31 said:


> Just purchased the 524 SWE 24.
> 
> I'm unable to start the engine. Throttle set to fast. Choke engaged. Primed the engine. Unit shipped with oil, came fully assembled, added gas. I tried both manual start and electric start.
> 
> I feel like there's an obvious step I'm missing. Any suggestions for a beginner?


Is the key in the interlock?


----------



## mborkow31 (Jan 21, 2016)

skutflut said:


> Is the key in the interlock?


Thanks for replying. Yes, I have the key inserted as far as it will go. 

One other piece of info that may or may not be relevant, this was the last unit in stock, and was on display. Is there anything that would typically be done to a display model to prevent it from starting? They had it outside in front of the store and brought it in when I claimed my online order.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

sometimes they pull the plug cap off or even snip the spark plug lead so the machine cannot be started


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

mborkow31 said:


> Thanks for replying. Yes, I have the key inserted as far as it will go.
> 
> One other piece of info that may or may not be relevant, this was the last unit in stock, and was on display. Is there anything that would typically be done to a display model to prevent it from starting? They had it outside in front of the store and brought it in when I claimed my online order.



Check the spark plug cap is on. You might want to remove the plug and confirm you have spark. Also check if there is a second ON/OFF rocker switch on the engine. 

Does the key on yours just need to be inserted (plastic key) or does it have to be turned 90 degrees

I assume that you made sure that the fuel shutoff valve is open. 
Can you hear fuel bubbling when you prime the engine.


----------



## mborkow31 (Jan 21, 2016)

So I had someone more mechanically inclined than myself give it a shot. The instructions call for 3-5 presses of the primer held for 1 second each, he pressed it 15-20 times rapid fire and it started up. Thank you to those who responded.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

mborkow31 said:


> So I had someone more mechanically inclined than myself give it a shot. The instructions call for 3-5 presses of the primer held for 1 second each, he pressed it 15-20 times rapid fire and it started up. Thank you to those who responded.


You might want to take a look at the primer bulb and hose, make sure theres no cracks in the bulb and the hose is on tight both ends, no cracks or kinks or pinches. Shouldn't take that many primes to get it going.


----------



## canadagoose (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah mine only takes 3 primes and starts right up with the first pull. 15-20 primes would flood mine. Sounds like something isn't right there. 
Best have it checked out


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I have the same model, and 3 pumps of the primer, throttle set to just above "Stop", the choke set to 3/4 or full, and 1-2 pulls of the starter cord is all it takes to light it off.


----------



## JEEPers (Jan 28, 2016)

Make sure you have your fuel shut off valve turned to on. Also make sure the gas is filled up to the correct level too.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

JEEPers said:


> Make sure you have your fuel shut off valve turned to on. Also make sure the gas is filled up to the correct level too.


There isn't a fuel shut off on these ones.


----------

